# A Tale of 2 Flags; How will they unfurl?



## Slippy

On one coast, the State of South Carolina is under pressure to remove a Flag. On another Coast, many raise a different Flag. Neither of them are the American Flag. Both flags cause a certain emotional response.

In SC, the Confederate Flag still flies at their Capital. Some feel its a symbol of History; Others feel its a symbol of Hate.

In other parts of the country, The Mexican Flag is being flown with greater frequency as more and more illegal aliens enter the US. Some feel it is disrespectful, others feel it is a symbol of their heritage.

Reason to be concerned and thus prepare?...Or nothing to worry about, move along?

Undocumented student waves Mexican flag at UCSD graduation | UTSanDiego.com
http://www.nytimes.com/politics/fir...f-confederate-flag-at-south-carolina-capitol/


----------



## Smitty901

We are seeing a separate Mexican nation forming with in the US here. Supported with in the public schools and government agency's.


----------



## Arklatex

Interesting. Most of the folks who fly the stars and bars say it's about heritage, not hate. Now you have a different group being allowed to use the same logic to fly a foreign flag. And I'd venture a guess that the folks who take issue with the Confederate flag are the ones supporting the Mexican flag. I don't think it's a reason to prepare for specifically, just a sign of the times. As you say. The world done gone crazy. And that IS a reason to prepare.


----------



## Denton

I remember being awakened out of a dead sleep by my CO, who was chewing on my ass for having the Stars and Bars on the wall on my side of the room. Around the corner came my room mate, Harry Williams, a fellow E-4, who quickly and forcefully explained to our black commander that he was from Mississippi and that flag was as much his flag as it was mine and that the flag stays.
Harry was black, too, and very proud of his southern fried chicken, magnolia trees and the Southern, "Y'all come back, now!" attitude.


----------



## 8301

Mexican flag.... They are in the USA. If they prefer the Mexican government and land they should go back to Mexico. We are great country in large part because we accept many foreigners and encourage them to melt into our society but it's our society and country, not Mexican territory.

English vs Spanish in our schools ect... If I moved to Mexico I sure as hell would have to learn to speak Spanish. Here in the US we speak English, learn it or go home!

"Rebel" or Confederate flag. I'm from the South and while I like the "rebel attitude" the flag represents I'm an American who salutes only the American flag and the Christian flag. Leave the Confederate flag at home as a decoration in your man cave.


----------



## Prepared One

It saddens me every time I see the Mexican flag flying in neighborhoods and buildings here. This is NOT their country! Not so many years ago people would have ripped THEIR flag down and kicked some ass. It is a sign of times changing. And not for the better.


----------



## Denton

Interesting. It never crossed my mind to salute the Christian flag. There is no call for the flag in the Bible and no protocol governing it. Then again, it never crossed my mind to salute the Stars and Bars, either.
People of this community cause me to think too hard in the morning! :21:


----------



## 8301

Denton said:


> Interesting. It never crossed my mind to salute the Christian flag. There is no call for the flag in the Bible and no protocol governing it. Then again, it never crossed my mind to salute the Stars and Bars, either.
> People of this community cause me to think too hard in the morning! :21:


Actually I don't salute the Christian flag but I always pause and show respect.


----------



## dsdmmat

Up north we see the Canadian flag flown all over on US soil.


----------



## ekim

Then again we have the flag for the gay / lesbian groups, obummers flag / symbol, the UN flag.....


----------



## Smitty901

US flag is band in many public schools. However Mexican flag is ok. Same at many so call places of higher learning.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

There are only two flags that should fly over any government building. Be it a courthouse, public school, police station, public park, state legislature, etc.
They are the American flag, and the state flag.

Private individuals are free to fly the flag of their choosing over private property.

I'll be bold and make a prediction - that if Southerners continue to push for the Confederate flag to be flown over government property, they will have no defense against the flying of the gay rainbow flag over government property. And that day is coming, folks.


----------



## Denton

rice paddy daddy said:


> There are only two flags that should fly over any government building. Be it a courthouse, public school, police station, public park, state legislature, etc.
> They are the American flag, and the state flag.
> 
> Private individuals are free to fly the flag of their choosing over private property.
> 
> I'll be bold and make a prediction - that if Southerners continue to push for the Confederate flag to be flown over government property, they will have no defense against the flying of the gay rainbow flag over government property. And that day is coming, folks.


Rainbow Flag Flies over U.S. Embassy in Madrid - Breitbart


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Denton said:


> Rainbow Flag Flies over U.S. Embassy in Madrid - Breitbart


And just last week I remember seeing a news brief that Obama had appointed 3 openly gay ambassadors.
I could care less if someone is gay - that is between the individual and God. But I don't believe that ambassadorships should be assigned to push a personal social agenda.


----------



## Denton

rice paddy daddy said:


> And just last week I remember seeing a news brief that Obama had appointed 3 openly gay ambassadors.
> I could care less if someone is gay - that is between the individual and God. But I don't believe that ambassadorships should be assigned to push a personal social agenda.


The homosexual agenda was shoved down our throats; nobody went looking for it. The flag of deviation will be flown, regardless of whatever other flag is flown.

The flag is not the disease, but the symptom, just as the flying of flags of other sovereign nations on our soil.


----------



## OctopusPrime

If you are trying to replace the American flag with the Mexican flag we have a problem. If you are Mexican and are proud to be Mexican but respect America who gave you freedom and that education then all power to representing your heritage at your graduation. 

what are the motives behind flying a Mexican flag in America in this particular instance? Would you be mad if a Canadian flew a Canadian flag at their ceremony in the U.S?


----------



## cdell

dsdmmat said:


> Up north we see the Canadian flag flown all over on US soil.


It's all a part of our plan to take over the Bakken, and build the Northern Gateway pipeline....


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

Arklatex said:


> Interesting. Most of the folks who fly the stars and bars say it's about heritage, not hate. Now you have a different group being allowed to use the same logic to fly a foreign flag. And I'd venture a guess that the folks who take issue with the Confederate flag are the ones supporting the Mexican flag. I don't think it's a reason to prepare for specifically, just a sign of the times. As you say. The world done gone crazy. And that IS a reason to prepare.


Most people who fly the "confederate flag" fly the Second Confederate Naval jack/Battle Flag of the Army of Tennessee (they are virtually the same flag), not the Stars and Bars.









_Stars and Bars is on top._


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Most people who fly the "confederate flag" fly the Second Confederate Naval jack/Battle Flag of the Army of Tennessee (they are virtually the same flag), not the Stars and Bars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Stars and Bars is on top._


The Georgia state flag was very similar to the National Flag until a few years ago.


----------



## Disturbed12404

There is a lot of hate in here over who is flying what flag where.... It doesn't matter, in my opinion. Fly whatever flag you want to. Ill keep my stars and stripes flying proud and not give you shit. It's a symbol of your heritage and who you are. The fact that so many people are getting worked up about the Mexican flag being flow because it's where they're from is ridiculous. You don't have to hide the fact you're from another country, its not their fault their government is more Fkd then ours. They can't change that, they moved here for a better life, leave them alone.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

My great great great grandfather fought with the 32nd Mississippi at Chickamauga, Tunnel Hill & Atlanta and other smaller engagements as well as railroad guard duty.

They fly a confederate flag over his grave, I think that's appropriate. 

They fly confederate flags over the battlefields of the war, and I think that's appropriate as well.

Confederate flags, IMHO, should not fly over government buildings. Here's a better idea, let's start firing everybody IN those buildings and take our country back!

Private folks? IMHO fly whatever the heck flag you want. I think the flag is offensive to a lot of people, but I absolutely, positively support your right to do whatever they heck you want on your own land as long as it doesn't interfere with my environment (i.e. no dumping toxic waste that runs off into my yard) or my freedom. Everybody has the right to be offensive if they so choose.


----------



## Denton

A flag is more than an abstract symbol. It symbolizes sovereignty and jurisdiction. Those who get worked up over the flying of another nation's flag over our soil understand this, even if they might not be able to explain it. 
As for why they moved here, a blanket explanation for all individuals isn't possible. What one can deduce, however, is that people who fly their former nation's flag over the sovereign land of their new home isn't trying real hard to assimilate. Those here who sympathize with groups such as La Raza have no intention of assimilating.


----------



## Medic33

well with SC the confederate flag the only people it really offends are the blacks and until they come to terms with it racism will always be a problem. now the Mexican flag all I can say is if you love Mexico (or any other county so much) and are proud it be (fill in he blank) then why did you come here in the first place? Why did you leave what your so proud of? If you were born here and have ancestors who immigrated they key fact is you were born here *you are American* your not African American or Asian American or Irish American or Mexican American your just an American.


----------



## Sasquatch

The Mexicans and South Americans that come here do not love or even like this country. But they do love what they can take from this country. In my wild younger days we used to like to go to tijuana because we could drink. It was relatively safe back then. While crossing the border you could see the slums and how dirty and run down the place was. Fast forward to today and it looks like that here. I work very near where I grew up. Back during the 70's it was a nice suburban area with well maintained houses and businesses. Today it's a shit hole. Houses are run down and have shanty add ons, there is trash and graffiti everywhere and all the signs are in spanish. Melting pot my ass. The only thing most of those people have melted is the higher standard of living we use to have.


----------



## Seneca

The flags that matter are the US flag and respective states flags, the reason I say that is because it is under those flags that law and governance is formed. A person can fly any flag they want as long as they adhere to the laws and governance formed under the US and state flag. 

Flags are often used to relate a belief, an idea or identity I think that's okay, in so much as I don't have an issue with any group having a special flag or observing the significance of historical flags. On the other hand if a group raises a flag with the intention of forming laws and instituting governance, then there is a problem. 

A person flies a Mexican flag from his front porch not a problem, if he flies a Mexican flag from his front porch and claims sovereignty, starts to enact laws collect taxes and impose jurisdiction over his neighbors, that's a problem.


----------



## Orang Pendek

They report on the news the Stars and Bars is coming down. It was put up by Democrats and will be taken down by Republicans. Pretty much the norm throughout history, but for some reason the truth has been turned upside down. Today if you're not a Socialist you're a racist, and since conservatives tend to be Capitalists in the pattern of Ludwig von Mises, all conservatives "must" be racists. And of course all Southerners are inbred racists no matter what their politics are. So I have been told by Democrats.


----------



## Roaddawg

A Flag cannot Kill! 

The Confederate Flag is not a symbol of hate, It's a symbol of History and States Rights!

My God, I wish black America would just put on their big girl panties!!

For anyone to understand the meaning of the flag, you must study AMERICAN HISTORY! The flag symbolizes States that DID NOT want to be ruled by a Government in Washington (kinda like today in the real America).

I don't know anyone who still believes that enslavement of a people or a race is ok. 

It is a symbol of the TRUE AMERICAN SPIRIT AND WHAT THE COUNTRY WAS FOUNDED ON!

I can tell you, I support the Confederate Flag and I'm a Northerner!

In retaliation of this stupid, politically correct attack on American History and the bravery of the Men dared to challenge Federal rule, I am going to buy a Confederate Flag sticker and place in on my truck window and I am also going to buy an American Flag and fly it upside down directly under it!

I am a actually going to Gettysburg this weekend and I will purchase one of each and then I'm going to take a picture and post it here. Let's start a thread and show our displeasure with the politically correct crybabies who would destroy our Heritage!

"SIC SEMPER TYRANNUS"


----------



## James m

Pennsylvania fought for the north. :-/


----------



## Roaddawg

James m said:


> Pennsylvania fought for the north. :-/


Thank you Mr. History. Did you read the post???

I'm a NORTHERNER and from Pennsylvania!


----------



## James m

Just messing around I didn't mean to you personally I meant I'm from Pennsylvania.. I would say the press conference that women with the R gave on cspan had too many dark faces in the background, cashing in on those votes. There was one white guy but he was really red. I do remember the Democratic party was the southern slave owners. I think.


----------



## Boss Dog

For your consideration.

First of all, I do realize that the confederate flags will come down eventually. This does not however change the truth about the flags and the real history of the War of Northern Aggression. jk The federal gov't must and will erase all symbolism of resistance, past or present in order to solidify it's own position of unquestionable power. It is psychological warfare in the fashion of communism or fascism. This is just a small part of that process. Also in their sights is true Christianity and the Bible, which the news media, holly-wood idiots, politicians and captains of industry would love to eliminate. The following is an audio file in passionate defense of the Confederate Battle Flag by an excellent researcher and speaker.

He is the Pastor of a Baptist church but I would caution anyone from bothering to listen to any of his Bible sermons as he and his church are dominion theologists, which I do not agree with. This means, in general, that they believe (there are different strains of this idea) God is finished with Israel and the Jews and that Christians must help God to prepare the world so he can return and set up his earthly kingdom. Many churches that subscribe to this also include calvinism in their theology. Some of them also in particular believe the Christians that help God to bring order will be white anglo-saxons. Yes, it's racist. Unfortunately, Confederate cause and history are often hijacked for other purposes because of it's popularity with people in the south.

I submit it only for the historical information contained within which can be verified with a little research. The audio can be listened to or downloaded here.
The Truth About the Confederate Battle Flag; John Weaver
The Truth About the Confederate Battle Flag | SermonAudio.com

I also would recommend reading; 
The Real Lincoln: A New Look at Abraham Lincoln, His Agenda, and an Unnecessary War: Thomas DiLorenzo: 9780761526469: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## Orang Pendek

Now they're going after the Mississippi flag and Wall-mart has stopped selling the Confederate flag and anything else connected to the Confederacy. Obama has come out and spoken as if the shooter isn't nuts, just a typical white racist. This reminds me of a business owner many years ago who sold all kinds of collectibles, including Nazi stuff. People would call him and complain about how he was "supporting" the Nazi ideology by selling the collectibles. The man had no interest in Nazism whatsoever. He was just selling collectibles of all kinds.


----------



## Roaddawg

James m said:


> Just messing around I didn't mean to you personally I meant I'm from Pennsylvania.. I would say the press conference that women with the R gave on cspan had too many dark faces in the background, cashing in on those votes. There was one white guy but he was really red. I do remember the Democratic party was the southern slave owners. I think.


It's cool. I didnt mean anything personal either brother.


----------



## Urinal Cake

I'll hoist one and burn the other....


----------



## James m

A lot of companies now promise that they wont sell the flags anymore. Walmart and Amazon are the big ones. Will this include shirts and bikinis? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## PaulS

Rather than the "bars and stars" why not use one of the other confederate flags? I doubt most northerners would know what it was.


----------



## 1skrewsloose

Get your gadsden flags while you can.


----------



## James m

View attachment 11747


----------



## Smitty901

It is also ok to fly any Muslim flag you want.


----------



## 1skrewsloose

That's the kicker, ain't it!!!


----------



## James m

The nations largest flag company will no longer make those flags. The CEO of the valley force flag company is also the president of the flag manufacturers of America I think it said.

http://www.mcall.com/news/nationwor...ont-make-confederate-flag-20150623-story.html


----------



## Slippy

Louis Farrakhan the islamist terrorist seems to want a race and religious war...

_*Louis Farrakhan addressed hundreds Wednesday at the Metropolitan AME Church in D.C. Religious leaders from various background joined Farrakhan to talk about the Millions for Justice Mobilization taking place in D.C. in October.

His speech took an angry turn when he said white people don't care about the people who died in the South Carolina church shootings.

"White folks march with you because they don't want you upsetting the city," he said in reference to protesting against the South Carolina shootings.

His comments were met by cheers and applause.

He added his disdain for the North Carolina police who fed Dylann Roof, the Charleston church shooting suspect, Burger King after he was arrested.

Farrakhan also attacked the American flag, saying "What the hell is the use of us paying allegiance to a flag under which we get no justice?"*_

Louis Farrakhan : ?They Don?t Give a Damn About Them 9? | 105.9 FM and AM 630?Where Washington Comes To Talk | WMAL-AF


----------



## 1skrewsloose

For now we're safe flying whatever we want on private land, but, it singles us out. jmo. Once things go beyond that.....who knows.


----------



## Boss Dog

Yeah, Amazon banned Confederate flags but will still sell Nazi memorabilia. Got have your priorities you know. 
Amazon Bans Confederate Flags, Still Sells Nazi Merchandise - Breitbart

Just checked ebay and they too still allow Nazi items.


----------



## Boss Dog




----------



## Slippy

Boss Dog said:


> Yeah, Amazon banned Confederate flags but will still sell Nazi memorabilia. Got have your priorities you know.
> Amazon Bans Confederate Flags, Still Sells Nazi Merchandise - Breitbart
> 
> Just checked ebay and they too still allow Nazi items.


So public pressure of politics results in people taking Confederate Flag products "off the market" yet allows Nazi merchandise to be sold? Upside friggin down world we live in...


----------



## James m

Wait a minute here! When did the church shooter fly the confederate flag? Anyone? He flew the South African flag on his jacket! I know of no connection between Apartheid South Africa and the Confederate States of America.


----------



## Sasquatch

James m said:


> Wait a minute here! When did the church shooter fly the confederate flag? Anyone? He flew the South African flag on his jacket! I know of no connection between Apartheid South Africa and the Confederate States of America.


He was photographed standing in front of a Confederate flag at one point. See how ridiculous things have gotten. I'm sure somewhere there is a photo of him standing in front of a Christmas tree or playground. We better ban those too!


----------



## James m

Hey that's not any Christmas tree, its an evil green Tactical Christmas tree!! Nobody needs one of those things.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

dsdmmat said:


> Up north we see the Canadian flag flown all over on US soil.


We fly the U.S flag here as well. We recognize all free nations and their sovereignty. We help them all. We just need to learn to help ourselves and our law abiding citizens first.......


----------



## bigwheel

Love that pic thanks. Have to swipe it. Sorry.


----------



## bigwheel

I am being blocked from Fake Book and Google to share this. Is there any way to snag it?


----------



## James m

Did you try saving it to your computer then uploading it yourself? Right click and save. Try this one. It's stored on this site.

View attachment 11767


----------



## Slippy

Evidently there are what the press calls "protesters" at the South Carolina Statehouse who are attempting to remove the Confederate Flag. This article came out today and I thought the SC Governor removed the Confederate Flag? Regardless, the people that are called protesters appear to be out of work welfare thugs. Or maybe they are full taxpaying hard working Constitution adhering Americans in disguise?

Brawl Breaks Out In Front Of SC Statehouse Over Confederate Flag « CBS Atlanta


----------



## Arklatex

Here's one that's in my neck of the woods. They want the monument removed. It's an important part of history, the monument stands on the spot where the very last confederate flag was lowered after the war.

Check out this article:

http://www.shreveporttimes.com/stor...emands-removal-confederate-monument/29223607/

The Last Confederate Flag," which depicts the four generals of the Confederacy and a Confederate soldier, stands tall in front of the Caddo Parish Courthouse on Texas Streets.

"It's a glaring monument," said Lloyd Thompson, president of Shreveport's NAACP branch.

Thompson said now is the time to relocate the statue.

"We shouldn't have a statue like that in a place where people have to walk by it on their way to plead a case or face a judge," Thompson said.


----------



## Slippy

This thing just gets more and more insane. Idiots in NY plan on burning American Flags (not very original, flag burning has been going on for years) but they want the NYPD disarmed! BWWWAAAAHAAAA.

Wait a minute, the commie mayor just might do it! BWAAAWAHAAAA

They also go on to say that the "ideals of America are not to be revered" and they "are building something that will be much better than America"

Good Lord, I discover every day that this country has more idiots than I thought there were yesterday...
Activists Plan to Burn American Flags in New York City Ahead of Fourth of July | TheBlaze.com


----------



## Mad Trapper

Slippy said:


> On one coast, the State of South Carolina is under pressure to remove a Flag. On another Coast, many raise a different Flag. Neither of them are the American Flag. Both flags cause a certain emotional response.
> 
> In SC, the Confederate Flag still flies at their Capital. Some feel its a symbol of History; Others feel its a symbol of Hate.
> 
> In other parts of the country, The Mexican Flag is being flown with greater frequency as more and more illegal aliens enter the US. Some feel it is disrespectful, others feel it is a symbol of their heritage.
> 
> Reason to be concerned and thus prepare?...Or nothing to worry about, move along?
> 
> Undocumented student waves Mexican flag at UCSD graduation | UTSanDiego.com
> http://www.nytimes.com/politics/fir...f-confederate-flag-at-south-carolina-capitol/


Bring back operation *******


----------



## PaulS

Bring on a new operation called "rapid return" to take us back to the constitutional republic that we started with.

We can "export" anyone who cannot recognize the constitution and what it does or think the first ten amendments are out of date.


----------



## Urinal Cake

Smitty901 said:


> We are seeing a separate Mexican nation forming with in the US here. Supported with in the public schools and government agency's.


4 years ago my daughter went to school in Colorado, she worked part time at a benihanni and some Taco told her "we're taking over this country man, deal with it!"
When he started harassing her with sexual innuendo.
When I went out to visit herI put him in a dumpster ...... he wasn't in a physical condition to pull himself out of it! He had a few broken parts....He never came back to the job. Problem solved and an American lesson was learned.
Moral of the story, don't mess with a Man's little girl holding a Louisville slugger.


----------



## Urinal Cake

Slippy said:


> Evidently there are what the press calls "protesters" at the South Carolina Statehouse who are attempting to remove the Confederate Flag. This article came out today and I thought the SC Governor removed the Confederate Flag? Regardless, the people that are called protesters appear to be out of work welfare thugs. Or maybe they are full taxpaying hard working Constitution adhering Americans in disguise?
> 
> Brawl Breaks Out In Front Of SC Statehouse Over Confederate Flag « CBS Atlanta


Boom shakalka laka boom shakalaka


----------



## Boss Dog

They were imports. No one from Charleston was protesting, per-say.


----------



## Will2

If it doesn't violate the flag law it shouldn't matter what flag is flown.

The issue here is "hate speech". All them limits on consitutional right of freespeech, in that it constitutes to further criminal activity.

Not my position to say what people or third party government should do in managing itself.

As a history major though as well as an student anthropologist, I need to say we shouldn't be destroying our heritage or commiting genocide, we need to contextualize it.

Its really their choice if they want to remember what happened, and for now the flag is a symbol that has them remember what happened, so it speaks, and they want to silence that instead of take control of what it is saying.

If someone says the bible made them do it, do suddently we all burn our bibles?

Your choice, why do anything. It was an isolated incident, its not like people are commiting serial murders regularly in the name of the confederate flag. I personally don't see it as anything but response to find a scapegoat, and that scapegoat is a flag rather than the root causes of what led to the events.

https://www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/text/4/8

I am always left confused on what I should do with my US flag.


----------



## Orang Pendek

Not long after all this started over the Confederate flag, there were speeches against the American flag and America. There have been reports that the U.S. military is looking into changing the names of forts, etc. named after any Confederate generals. There are still schools named after Lee, etc. Cries to change those names have been heard for years. I expect it will not be long now before there are no longer any schools named after Lee. Some have even talked about those Founding Fathers who owned slaves and how they should be removed from all public buildings, paper money, and coins. I predicted this would go way beyond the Confederate flag and I wasn't wrong.

To me the Confederacy is just history, but I have never liked the demeaning and attacking of Southerners and the claim all Southerners are inbreeds, racists, uneducated, poor, and all the other BS. What's the difference between characterizing all Southerners in a derogatory way and racism and anti-Semitism? It seems Southerners are the last group you can attack and still be politically and socially "correct." It's not so much the flag they are attacking, it's Southerners and the South. They are trying to destroy the political clout of the South because it is mostly Republican and conservative. Notice that when whites supported the families of the victims of this terrible crime they were accused of not really caring about blacks and they were just trying to prevent riots? It doesn't matter what they did they would still be Southern "racists." Don't forget that when white people are church-goers they are "clinging to their guns and Bible." But when others go to their houses of worship they are good people.


----------



## oddapple

As long as they don't see what's coming and go right along their progging.....


----------



## Arklatex

I have to say that since this whole controversy started I have learned a lot!For instance what I called the stars and bars was not the flag I thought it was. Thanks to Salty and DerBiermeister for that little lesson. I've gained a new interest in studying the civil war. I've seen blind racism on both sides of the topic. And I've shared what I've learned with my friends and aquaintences. Many folks at work now know that they are flying the Confederate battle flag. Not the Confederate flag or stars and bars.

And I saw this picture posted on social media today:


----------



## Slippy

Opinion: Black student defends his Confederate flag ? In America - CNN.com Blogs

Another perspective;

Byron Thomas is 19, black, a freshman at the University of South Carolina Beaufort and a proud Southerner. He hung a Confederate flag in his dorm room window until the university asked him to take it down because several people had complained about it. (The university later stepped back from the request, saying all students have the right to free speech.)


----------



## Slippy

And this one, well written and seems to hit home. I feel as if I know the writer, maybe played ball with him...maybe I helped him with directions to 5th Street while we both pumped gas next to each other at the station, or we maybe we were two traveling businessmen, sitting next to each other at the restaurant bar eating dinner, watching the Braves and talking "what if's".

The libtard folk from NYC, LA or Chicago need to leave things alone that they don't understand...

Black veteran, a 'Son of the South,' defends the Confederate flag | AL.com


----------



## Arklatex

Here we go. Not looking good for the flag.

http://www.cnn.com/2015/07/07/politics/sc-confederate-flag-future/

(CNN)The effort to remove the Confederate battle flag from the South Carolina State House grounds is riding strong momentum.

The governor is for it. Nearly all state senators are backing it. And petitioners are collecting signatures by the hundreds of thousands.

A final Senate vote of 36-3 sent a bill to the House late Tuesday morning, which voted 93 to 18 to send it directly to the floor and bypass committee.

The House will reconvene at 10 a.m. Wednesday.


----------



## Slippy

I just wish the libtards would eliminate all references of "Slavery" in the US from all the history books so that we can get on with life.


----------



## Prepared One

Arklatex said:


> I have to say that since this whole controversy started I have learned a lot!For instance what I called the stars and bars was not the flag I thought it was. Thanks to Salty and DerBiermeister for that little lesson. I've gained a new interest in studying the civil war. I've seen blind racism on both sides of the topic. And I've shared what I've learned with my friends and aquaintences. Many folks at work now know that they are flying the Confederate battle flag. Not the Confederate flag or stars and bars.
> 
> And I saw this picture posted on social media today:
> 
> View attachment 11855


People would be very surprised at the facts of that war if they took the time to delve into it in detail. In addition to the reading I have done on the subject I am currently listening to one of many excellent Pod casts on the subject in the truck.


----------



## Slippy

South Carolina hosted a little "get together" this weekend. The article makes numerous references to the pro Confederate Flag side being white supremicists and KKK members and the anti Confederate Flag group being New Black Panthers. One of the videos appeared to me to be almost "scripted".

Clashes expected in South Carolina as Ku Klux Klan meets New Black Panther Party | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Arklatex

That one sentence about the new black panther party protesting in the name of racial equality is kind of an oxymoron don't you think?


----------



## Slippy

Arklatex said:


> That one sentence about the new black panther party protesting in the name of racial equality is kind of an oxymoron don't you think?


The author's obvious bias and Politically Correct attitude is simply validation that most reporters and journalists are neither. But, hats off to them for their collectivism in regards to the pursuit of their socialist agenda.

If the Patriots and Constitutionalists exhibited half the teamwork that the liberal dems have demonstrated, none of this crap would be going on now would it? But then again most of us are too busy working to pay for these douchebags to demonstrate and protest. Yay!


----------



## Camel923

Here is an absurd bit of news: ?Dangerous Precedent?: Author Angry After His Historical Book About the Confederate Flag Goes Missing From Amazon Author Page | TheBlaze.com


----------



## Boss Dog

Slippy said:


> South Carolina hosted a little "get together" this weekend. The article makes numerous references to the pro Confederate Flag side being white supremicists and KKK members and the anti Confederate Flag group being New Black Panthers. One of the videos appeared to me to be almost "scripted".
> 
> Clashes expected in South Carolina as Ku Klux Klan meets New Black Panther Party | Daily Mail Online


Typical of national media; no mention that the nazi agitators came down from North Carolina and the black panthers came from Florida. They just cannot stand it that South Carolina is handling this without widespread rioting.

DPS director deflects attention from KKK rally photo | The State The State


----------

